# Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Å?08 Varyard Tegus



## Toby_H (Jul 28, 2009)

IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢ve recently posted an update of my Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Å?08 Varyard B & W Female - <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4282" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4282</a><!-- l -->

IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢d love to hear how other peopleÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s Tegus from last year are doingÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ Size and hibernation details would be very appreciated (just to know how my girl is growing compared to others).

Although this thread is in the B & W folder, IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢d be happy to see updates of Reds, Giants, othersÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ and IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢d also welcome Tegus from someone other than BobbyÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jul 28, 2009)

Mind if I post about my 08 tegu? Its not varnyard  still a good gu though.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 28, 2009)

My '08 Extremes:
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2382" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2382</a><!-- l -->
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4512" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4512</a><!-- l -->

Powder, the 25% red x 75% Blue hybrid:
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=3596" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=18&t=3596</a><!-- l -->
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4365&p=46784#p46784" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4365&p=46784#p46784</a><!-- l -->

Belle the Blue:
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3217" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3217</a><!-- l -->

ALL 4 are '08 babies!
Extremes from Bobby Hill, of course.
Blue from DaveDragon in Connecticut.
Powder from a breeder in California.

Plus I just got a 5th '09 baby from Bobby as my prize for winning the photo contest here!
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4528" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4528</a><!-- l -->


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 28, 2009)

Beasty your turning into a tegu phile. awesome GUs bro


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 28, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Mind if I post about my 08 tegu? Its not varnyard  still a good gu though.



Sure, I said they are welcome in my first post...




Beasty said:


> My '08 Extremes:
> <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2382" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2382</a><!-- l -->
> <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4512" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4512</a><!-- l -->
> 
> ...



Very cool Beasty... did your 08 Tegus hibernate at all?


----------



## Beasty (Jul 28, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> Beasty your turning into a tegu phile. awesome GUs bro


I know. :crazy Thanks.
Guess I can't talk crap on "crazy cat ladies" anymore, hunh? :grno 




> Very cool Beasty... did your 08 Tegus hibernate at all?



Belle did not.

The Extremes did. Went down within a couple weeks of getting them, actually.

Unsure on Powder but judging by his current size compared to Belle and Z I'd say he did. Z is catching up fast though!


----------

